# Money transfer



## Sigrun (May 11, 2017)

Hi, fairly easy question, any advice on how to most efficiently transfer money (EGP or £) to bank account in egypt. Many thanks


----------



## Kbida (Jun 20, 2017)

I use Moneycorp.


----------



## nigelsmalley (Dec 31, 2009)

Moneycorp are OK and for large amounts you can negotiate and do not accept their first offer unless you are short of time. Nigel


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

moneygram is good


----------

